# 60G compressor overnight air loss



## gogogsr (Sep 21, 2011)

Hey guys,
i just bought a used 60G CH air compressor. The compressor was rebuild last year. I hookep up everything and there is no leaks in my line. After working in the garage til 8pm, i filled up the tank and turned it off. This morning the pressure had drop from 125 to 90 psi. Is that normal? if yes what is the average pressure loss overnight, and if not what should i do?

Thank guys


----------



## rhenning (Jul 23, 2011)

It is probably a bit more than normal. Mix some dish soap with water and brush it on very connection on your compressor including the air lines. I think you will be surprised at the number of leaks you will find. Roger


----------



## SonnyT (Sep 20, 2010)

Actually I would be happy if that was all mine lost overnight. I just need to fix the leaks.


----------



## banzair (Sep 22, 2011)

I agree with rhenning, you should check if any connection or air line leaks,good luck to you!


----------



## rhenning (Jul 23, 2011)

Markham once again you didn't say anything. You post is total nonsense. Read my other comments about your posts. You are basically talking and saying nothing. He was talking about a model 60G compressor made by Campbell Hausfield and the post was from months ago. Roger


----------

